# It's a tough life



## Wendy (Mar 29, 2009)

These guys really have it rough don't they? :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2009)

yup


----------



## nikv (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, it's hard work holding down all that furniture! :wink:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 30, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:


nikv said:


> Hey, it's hard work holding down all that furniture! :wink:


We can tell who's king ....... or is it queen!?


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

Aha...!!! They need rest!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Elena (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know what you make them do, Wendy, but poor things look exhausted :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2009)

Poor things -- they have a dog's life! oke:


----------



## Bobc (Mar 30, 2009)

They look very content.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2009)

You made them do the household and now they are resting... that is it!!!hehe


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nap attack!!!! :rollhappy:

I'm coming back as a cat. =^..^=


----------

